# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  (Deleted)

## SadAndIsolated

(Deleted)

----------


## Ironman

Sexual desires aren't going to take you to Hell.  That's part of the physical life.  It's what you do with them that makes the difference.

You can think something, but it won't take you to Hell unless it is sin and you act on it.

----------


## Lunaire

I personally believe that sexual desires are a very natural thing that nobody should be ashamed of but nonetheless I give you kudos for opening up about this topic on the board in such an interesting way. ^_^

----------


## Ironman

> I don't know man I've always been taught that our real problem is in the heart.
> 
> Matthew 5:21-22
> 21 “You have heard that it was said to the people long ago, ‘You shall not murder,[a] and anyone who murders will be subject to judgment.’ 22 But I tell you that anyone who is angry with a brother or sister[b][c] will be subject to judgment. Again, anyone who says to a brother or sister, ‘Raca,’[d] is answerable to the court. And anyone who says, ‘You fool!’ will be in danger of the fire of hell.
> 
> Matthew 5:27-30
> 27 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’[e] 28 But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 If your right eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 10:5
> ...



Yes, the heart is deceptive.  We aren't supposed to go by feelings.  Look at how much it gets people into all kinds of situations!  I could be a Maury show panelist....we're talking MANILA ENVELOPES and dancing on stage!  By the Grace of God, I am 5,000% sure that's not me!  :: 

We'd all get it with this last passage alone.  We have the drive, yes, and that itself isn't sinful - it's what we do with it.  We need friendships.  We need relationships with other people.  That drive isn't sin - it's fellowship.  
If we act in sin, that's not good.  Take every thought captive (II Corinthians - and the Apostle PAUL wrote that!  You know what he dealt with as a single dude, transformed by Christ!) .......and remember that we have God's grace and mercy.  We're not perfect; God knows that, so He fills in the gap.  

We will stumble - that's where confession and repentance comes in.  Crimson stained soul washed white.

----------

